# Freedom kennel from Czech rep



## FreedomCZ (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi everybody!

I am from Czech republic and breed mice about 8years. I focus on astrex and tan mice and breed under Czech mice club http://www.czmc.cz.

Looking for some friends and maybe some imports. 
You can contact me on email [email protected] and visit our web page: http://www.chs-freedom.tym.cz

Here some mice from my breeding station:








Lha black male








Lha sepia female








Shsa dove tan








Sh black tan








Sh dove tan








Sh chocolate tan


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They look lovely.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome 
Beautiful mice! Sadly, I don't understand a word of your homepage


----------



## FreedomCZ (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks 

Its because I am from Czech rep. And I speak czech.. So my page is in this language. I think about english version, but now I haven't got time. 

So you can use google translator.. He cant translate right everything, but something maybe yes


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  you have beautiful mice


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! and you have such beautiful mice!


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Vítejte na FMB!

PS: You have some GORGEOUS mice!


----------



## FreedomCZ (Nov 27, 2011)

Marlimoo:
Thx.. 
Trixie:
Thank you for the czech welcome


----------

